# So uh... why the fetish?



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 3, 2010)

I dunno - for some odd reason seeing muscular furs sorta gives me the idea that they're strong. Real people don't seem to give that effect.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't have any weird fetishes because I'm normal.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 3, 2010)

Being obsessed with normal is a fetish. >:


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 3, 2010)

Overly muscled is just..creepy to me.


----------



## spectrechino (Jan 3, 2010)

with the internet being the way it is these days, it seems abnormal not to have a fetish =P


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 3, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Overly muscled is just..creepy to me.



Not everyone into muscle likes hyper. D:


----------



## FoxyAreku (Jan 3, 2010)

I can't think of any abnormal fetishes I have. I'm pretty boring in that department.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 3, 2010)

spectrechino said:


> with the internet being the way it is these days, it seems abnormal not to have a fetish =P



Not really. I'm sure most people on the internet don't have weird fetishes like vore, guru, overly muscular creepy stuff, etc.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 3, 2010)

Dio is awesome. said:


> Not really. I'm sure most people on the internet don't have weird fetishes like vore, guru, overly muscular creepy stuff, etc.



They may not _announce_ it, but I bet they have one. (Though maybe not any of the ones you listed above)


----------



## ThreeDog (Jan 3, 2010)

What, is this a 'Post Your Fetish' thread?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 3, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> They may not _announce_ it, but I bet they have one. (Though maybe not any of the ones you listed above)



You might be right, we'll never know. It's kinda creepy though how people here love to proudly announce the weird shit they jack it too though. -_-


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 3, 2010)

ThreeDog said:


> What, is this a 'Post Your Fetish' thread?



I believe this is a "try to explain your fetish" thread, which should result in lulz... or ewz... maybe both.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 3, 2010)

Just a heads up people would stop sticking furries and fetishes together if you guys would stop talking about fetishes all the time.


----------



## Geek (Jan 3, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transformation_fetish

Read up on Richard Dawkin's ideas on the mind "misfiring." He usually talks about it related to religion but it pretty much could be applied here, too. Google first and if that doesn't help plenty of people on this site have read his books.


----------



## ThreeDog (Jan 3, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> I believe this is a "try to explain your fetish" thread, which should result in lulz... or ewz... maybe both.


 
I'm not going to even TRY to explain mine :?


----------



## spectrechino (Jan 3, 2010)

er i doubt ppl will ever stop connecting furries with fetishes...that would require them to be informed, and there are just way too many people who refuse to be informed


----------



## Mentova (Jan 3, 2010)

Geek said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transformation_fetish



The picture on that article is fucking weird and I have no idea what was going on in it.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 3, 2010)

I just like it because I do, and I have no idea why.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 4, 2010)

So, is it a _fetish_ or is it a _kink?_

Fetish = required for enjoyment
Kink = enjoyed but not required

I think what most people say are fetishes here are really kinks...

my 2 centavos


----------



## Mentova (Jan 4, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> So, is it a _fetish_ or is it a _kink?_
> 
> Fetish = required for enjoyment
> Kink = enjoyed but not required
> ...



Well knowing how weird most furries are I'm going with fetish.


----------



## Geek (Jan 4, 2010)

Someone who's kinky enjoys things sexually that other people don't.  That's really a vague definition... some people would say that anything other than the missionary position is kinky.  A fetish is something you need... someone with a foot fetish can't get off without naked feet being involved.

As to where a fetish comes from... good question.  I know plenty of kinky people but I can't think of any with a fetish, so I really don't have any experience to say.  But I will say that despite some people's claims, being kinky and into BDSM does NOT mean you were abused or punished a lot as a child.  I've seen far too many counter examples to buy that.


----------



## Geek (Jan 4, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Being obsessed with normal is a fetish. >:



If you're obsessed with oral sex, does that mean you have a fetish? Because that would cover a pretty big part of the population. You might say that's normal, but if someone is obsessed with it, then isn't that compulsion a fetish?

I'm trying to think if I have any "fetishes" or if they are just preferences. Is it like George Carlin's old schtick...my property is "stuff" and your property is "crap"?

I remember since I was a teenager that I had this thing for a certain part of the females body and whenever I saw photos showing the area exposed it excited me, but I don't know why.

I've tried lots of things that someone else might associate with fetishes, but not on a regular basis, more for expirimentation.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 4, 2010)

Geek said:


> If you're obsessed with oral sex, does that mean you have a fetish? Because that would cover a pretty big part of the population. You might say that's normal, but if someone is obsessed with it, then isn't that compulsion a fetish?
> 
> I'm trying to think if I have any &quot;fetishes&quot; or if they are just preferences. Is it like George Carlin's old schtick...my property is &quot;stuff&quot; and your property is &quot;crap&quot;?
> 
> ...



 I think that you're thinking just a little too much into this.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 4, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Not everyone into muscle likes hyper. D:



I know that, I can tolerate buff like your avatar and similar but I cannot stand unrealistically muscled that it's impossible on a real person.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 4, 2010)

Same. I thought they look weird and inflated.

Anyway, explain yours nao. I think only two people have explained so far.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 4, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Same. I thought they look weird and inflated.
> 
> Anyway, explain yours nao. I think only two people have explained so far.



I'll explain mine. I like consensual sex with females because I am a normal human male. :V


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 4, 2010)

That must be the reason why girls don't go out with musclar guys. 
Although... musclar furries is not an option as well.
If you can take out 900 innocent people, and you are musclar, then you broke this stigma.
But who would do that?


----------



## Aden (Jan 4, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Not everyone into muscle likes hyper. D:



Even the stuff in your sig is over the top, imo

Then again I am just really turned away by muscley things


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 4, 2010)

Maybe you think, well, between a human and anthro of basically the same size, definition and overall shape, even though they look the same, the anthro would have harder, stronger muscles? looks can be deceiving. A lot of guys are not quite as strong as they look, and a lot of guys are way stronger than they look. In the realm of pure fantasy, if you want whatever your ideal object of lust looks like to be somehow stronger than a human built exactly the same, they may as well be, to you.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 4, 2010)

Compared to the rest of the people on this site, my fetishes are downright normal.

OK, maybe not the robot one...


----------



## ThreeDog (Jan 4, 2010)

Like I said *I'M *not going to try to explain my fetish, but I found a guy who could. Very well, I may add.

I have a fat fetish. The following words are from AbbyWolfox.

_"The basis for alot of fetishes are usually surrounded by different types of sensations through touch, as far as I've observed. In this instance, fatfur is based around the idea of a more pillowy body to manipulate on a varying degree. Reach a certain size, like the above in the image, and you reach a more "self satisfying" state of being by essentially being enveloped/smothered (for some, this could be taken along the lines of the feeling of an affectionate hug, or to others as extreme as sexual asphyxiation though the latter is usually more rare). Other sensations come from this fetish as well, such as a desire to simply be larger (also found in many cases of inflation, ending in a *bang* which could be interpreted as a climax) bursting past barriers such as clothing or other constraints which also have a sort of appeal. _

_In some cases, intense weight gain also plays part in dominate/submissive roles; one character taking advantage of a much larger character, using that characters weight for certain intentions, or invovling just a single character to feed an insatiable case of gluttony. For some, it's even meerly the idea of combining the comfort of say, a pillow, with another living individual/character in which to involve in acts of affection and admiration._

_And comicly, the short version:_
_More cushion for the pushin'._

_Hope that clears a few things up._
_And hey, look on the bright side. At least it's not pedophilia. \o/"_

Hit the nail on the head, in my opinion.

Pointing out irony: OP and I have polar opposite fetishes.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 4, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I dunno - for some odd reason seeing muscular furs sorta gives me the idea that they're strong. Real people don't seem to give that effect.



That's kind of funny mainly because fur/hair hides muscular definition and very well might I add. Is it the animal aspect that makes the difference for you, the fact that proportions can be ideal, or some other point? I am sincerely curious as to why.


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 4, 2010)

Dio is awesome. said:


> I don't have any weird fetishes because I'm normal.


 
no, you're a self-proclaimed "god"

or in other words an idiot...



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Not everyone into muscle likes hyper. D:


 
Why does it matter? Why do your fetishes matter!? I love my fetishes, and I have many, but I don't have to go on about them and try to justify it...



ThreeDog said:


> I'm not going to even TRY to explain mine :?


 
You don't need to, but seeing as it's a fat fetish... meh... it doesn't matter... even though it's not important to go on about, it doesn't mean I'm close minded to that sort of stuff... you enjoy what you like, kid...


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 4, 2010)

My fetish is not explaining about my fetish.


----------



## ThreeDog (Jan 4, 2010)

^ I bet that got you all riled up then huh?

Ba-dum-tish.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 4, 2010)

ThreeDog said:


> ^ I bet that got you all riled up then huh?
> 
> Ba-dum-tish.



It might have.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 4, 2010)

Would anyone like me to explain my fetishes? :3c


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 4, 2010)

For me...girls with glasses look smart?

I dunno...maybe it's not a fetish. Maybe I duhn have one.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 4, 2010)

'cause scalies are hawt.  Love scales.  They are so smooth.  :O  And reptiles are just cute (mostly).


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 4, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Would anyone like me to explain my fetishes? :3c



i'll do it if you d--where the fuck did your avatar go.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 4, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i'll do it if you d--where the fuck did your avatar go.


I'm waiting on an avatar of mah new fursona!111!

But seriously I don't know how to explain that I like certain things. 

I guess I like vulnerable things, which would explain the pedo/zoo thing....but as for the guro, I have no idea.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 4, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I'm waiting on an avatar of mah new fursona!111!
> 
> But seriously I don't know how to explain that I like certain things.
> 
> I guess I like vulnerable things, which would explain the pedo/zoo thing....but as for the guro, I have no idea.



you change avatars more than i change clothes.

that's either bad for you or me.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 4, 2010)

Dio is awesome. said:


> I don't have any weird fetishes because I'm normal.



Normal doesn't exist.



Dio is awesome. said:


> Just a heads up people would stop sticking furries and fetishes together if you guys would stop talking about fetishes all the time.



Unfortunately, the truth is, whether you like it or not, there are fetishes within the fandom.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 4, 2010)

My fetish would be bondage and pain. BDSM... yep... Makes me tingle just thinking of it XP

I didn't make it my fetish its just something that i'm interested in and like. Why Critize? (spelling wrong I know)


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 4, 2010)

I haven't got any fetishes, just kinks and they all apply to real life girls (long skirts, gowns, long hair, red-hair, brown eyes...).


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a weird fetish for things with spikes and skulls. No matter the size of it. Nothing sexual.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 4, 2010)

TrinityWolfess said:


> My fetish would be bondage and pain. BDSM... yep... Makes me tingle just thinking of it XP
> 
> I didn't make it my fetish its just something that i'm interested in and like. Why Critize? (spelling wrong I know)



Do you know _why_, though? I really don't think "just 'cuz" is a good enough rationale for actively engaging in some things, especially ones that can be dangerous. I just noticed you're kind've young, and there are _a lot_ of sketchbags in BDSM. I'm just saying this from experience. I've been lucky enough that I've narrowly avoided the consequences of some of my past stupidity, and gaining a better sense of self-awareness, knowing the source(s) of my kinks, what kind've satisfaction I'm really looking for and all that, that's made it a lot easier a "condition" to live with.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 4, 2010)

*ERROR 32*

MUST CONSTRUCT ADDITIONAL PYLONS.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a fetish for kicking ass and chewing bubblegum, but then running out of gum.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 4, 2010)

thread search is your friend


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 5, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I'm waiting on an avatar of mah new fursona!111!
> 
> But seriously I don't know how to explain that I like certain things.
> 
> I guess I like vulnerable things, which would explain the pedo/zoo thing....but as for the guro, I have no idea.


 
It's not hard to explain.

What you like, why you like it, what certaing things turn you on



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> *ERROR 32*
> 
> MUST CONSTRUCT ADDITIONAL PYLONS.


 
YOU'VE NOT ENOUGH MINERALS!!!


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 5, 2010)

"Why" is a funny question because no matter what the answer will always end up at "because it does."


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 5, 2010)

Aden said:


> Even the stuff in your sig is over the top, imo
> 
> Then again I am just really turned away by muscley things


 
I can see if it was a toned lady but just muscles everywhere makes them look ugly as hell :\


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 5, 2010)

Actually the only reason females like effeminate males is due to a) they look like one of them and b) they never outgrow their tween-ness.

Females... fangirls or tweetards.


----------



## Aden (Jan 5, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Actually the only reason females like effeminate males is due to a) they look like one of them and b) they never outgrow their tween-ness.





> Gender: Male



You are certainly the most reliable source of information concerning this subject


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 5, 2010)

Aden said:


> You are certainly the most reliable source of information concerning this subject



What has his gender have to do with anything?


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 5, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I dunno - for some odd reason seeing muscular furs sorta gives me the idea that they're strong.


For OP, the first thought crossing my mind whenever I see an overly muscled anthro is "Steroids!"


----------



## Aden (Jan 5, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> What has his gender have to do with anything?



...Because he's talking about what females like and why they like it? To be fair, even if he was a female he wouldn't be a reliable source of information on EVERY FEMALE EVER


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 5, 2010)

Aden said:


> ...Because he's talking about what females like and why they like it? To be fair, even if he was a female he wouldn't be a reliable source of information on EVERY FEMALE EVER



Oh right, so men know absolutely nothing about women just because we are men, I get it. >.>


----------



## Aden (Jan 5, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Oh right, so men know absolutely nothing about women just because we are men, I get it. >.>





Aden said:


> ...Because he's talking about what females like and why they like it? *To be fair, even if he was a female he wouldn't be a reliable source of information on EVERY FEMALE EVER*



Hey there


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 5, 2010)

Aden said:


> Hey there



It was sarcasm.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 5, 2010)

Zee Skunkeh! said:


> "Why" is a funny question because no matter what the answer will always end up at "because it does."


^ This pretty much.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 5, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Actually the only reason females like effeminate males is due to a) they look like one of them and b) they never outgrow their tween-ness.
> 
> Females... fangirls or tweetards.



that and the perception that they're easy to take advantage of. they're "safe" like that. aka they're not real men, they're little boys.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 5, 2010)

Um, there's a scientific research about it. Go look for the actual link in cracked or something involving the top ways to attract a girl.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 5, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I dunno - for some odd reason seeing muscular furs sorta gives me the idea that they're strong. Real people don't seem to give that effect.



not that strange i like cub so beat that


----------



## ZolarZebra (Jan 5, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Being obsessed with normal is a fetish. >:



_I agree with you, your idea on muscular furries is really awesome, I dont know why people are giving you a hard time, it's normal.
_


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 5, 2010)

ZolarZebra said:


> _I agree with you, your idea on muscular furries is really awesome, I dont know why people are giving you a hard time, it's normal.
> _


you know what really is normal? you, me my toe? no one is truly normal maybe normalish but never normal


----------



## ZolarZebra (Jan 5, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> you know what really is normal? you, me my toe? no one is truly normal maybe normalish but never normal



Normal is just being who you are, I can't see why people don't understand this : /


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 5, 2010)

ZolarZebra said:


> Normal is just being who you are, I can't see why people don't understand this : /



people dont understand that the would that they see is just one big opinion


----------



## Sabian (Jan 5, 2010)

To OP, whenever I see muscular like in your Sig and avatar I think fake and hallow. People that body build go for looks and are kinda like fake muscles, look at all the strong men. They have muscle, but it isn't super defined and it usually has a layer of fat. Thats just me though, I also hate fake tits so I have weird opinions.


----------



## Aden (Jan 5, 2010)

Sabian said:


> To OP, whenever I see muscular like in your Sig and avatar I think fake and hallow. People that body build go for looks and are kinda like fake muscles, look at all the strong men. They have muscle, but it isn't super defined and it usually has a layer of fat. Thats just me though, I also hate fake tits so I have weird opinions *the right idea*.



fixt


----------



## Geek (Jan 5, 2010)

Steroids is bad


----------



## Chilly Willy (Jan 5, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Overly muscled is just..creepy to me.




Agreed.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 5, 2010)

Geek said:


> Steroids is bad



Two things:

1. Creepy.

2. What the hell are Jurassic Park signs doing there?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 5, 2010)

Geek said:


> Steroids is bad


that first guy looks like doctor do little


----------



## Mentova (Jan 5, 2010)

Well I'm officially creeped out now. Overly muscular people are just unsettling...


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 5, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Um, there's a scientific research about it. Go look for the actual link in cracked or something involving the top ways to attract a girl.


LOL.
Dude. Most females who don't like muscle men.. don't like them simply because they find that amount of muscle gross. Not to mention the excess levels of testosterone make most muscle heads complete assholes. Not every chick likes that type. And FYI not every chick likes effeminate males. I like men that are hot.. but hot =/= female. I also like a man that can lift me easily. Most 'effeminate' guys probably wouldn't. I also couldn't be with a guy who was in any way submissive. Yet I find the amount of muscles the characters have in your avatar and signature to be kinda disturbing.. and on an actual human I'd find it completely unattractive. (Not that I find the images in any way attracted.. just less gross since they're drawn.) Yes, all one females opinion, but still.

In short: Muscles are gross. Strength over weakness is not.


----------



## Sexylucario (Jan 5, 2010)

For me it's all about the palms and tails oh and ears.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 5, 2010)

overly buff anything is strange in my eyes


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Chilly Willy (Jan 5, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1. Creepy.
> 
> 2. What the hell are Jurassic Park signs doing there?






If I may add on:

3. why are they wearing thongs?


Also, seriously, what ARE Jurassic Park signs there for? I just noticed that.


----------



## Geek (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Chilly Willy (Jan 5, 2010)

SugarMental said:


>




That picture is real.  There was a story about it on ABC a while back.  A rare birth defect, apparently.  We should all be so lucky to be born with Arnold Schwarzenegger muscles and have them classified as a defect.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 5, 2010)

Geek said:


>



lol wtf


----------



## Chilly Willy (Jan 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well I'm officially creeped out now. Overly muscular people are just unsettling...




Go hug your guns.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 5, 2010)

Chilly Willy said:


> Go hug your guns.



Ok, because guns are awesome.


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 5, 2010)

Chilly Willy said:


> That picture is real.  There was a story about it on ABC a while back.  A rare birth defect, apparently.  We should all be so lucky to be born with Arnold Schwarzenegger muscles and have them classified as a defect.


Yeah I know. I saw it on some Weird but True show. >>
It's some defect common in cows.. usually not seen in any other animal.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ok, because guns are awesome.


can i has a m1a1 carbine ?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 5, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> can i has a m1a1 carbine ?



No. But garands are fun as hell to shoot.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No. But garands are fun as hell to shoot.



aww


----------



## WolfTailz (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't like totally fat but I cant have a skinny bitch either. lol.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 6, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> that first guy looks like doctor do little



he doesn't have an actual name and that name is not eddie murphey



Chilly Willy said:


> If I may add on:
> 
> 3. why are they wearing thongs?



because it's a bodybuilding competition, not an _overtly_ gay male porn.



WolfTailz said:


> I don't like totally fat but I cant have a skinny bitch either. lol.



holy fucking shit, you've revealed the hidden truth lying underneath these baffling, heavily coded images, like that guy tom hanks played in angels and demons.

now this, this is why i don't need to chill with my homies in the den more often.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 6, 2010)

I like to watch morbidly obese people hobble around with a shopping cart.

LOOOOOLLL


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 6, 2010)

Geek said:


> Steroids is bad


That is the biggest understatement youve ever made! Muscular torsos are okay, but big legs do nothing but make your dick look smaller!


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 6, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> That is the biggest understatement youve ever made! Muscular torsos are okay, but big legs do nothing but make your dick look smaller!



dude that last guy there looks like he's being inflated and is about to float off.

steroids say hai


----------



## Vintage (Jan 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> dude that last guy there looks like he's being inflated and is about to float off.



you know what that last guy looks like?

he looks like he's fuckin' _vascular

_i approve of both his habit and his overcompensation.


----------



## spectrechino (Jan 6, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> That is the biggest understatement youve ever made! Muscular torsos are okay, but big legs do nothing but make your dick look smaller!


...that looks like it hurts lol


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 6, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> big legs do nothing but make your dick look smaller!



actually, that'd be the roids.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm googling more deformed steroid users.

I'm loling at the results.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 6, 2010)

holy fucking shit, those pics are horrible :[
Damn the muscles, being well toned is alright but looking like anything in this thread is way too far @.@


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 6, 2010)

I have to wonder if at that point they actually lend you strength or rather restrict your movements. 

I mean, yes, they could probably benchpress a shitton and a half but something makes me doubt their ability run, jump, climb etc.


----------



## Chilly Willy (Jan 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> dude that last guy there looks like he's being inflated and is about to float off.
> 
> steroids say hai




I like how his skin is rubbery, almost as if he were wearing a muscle suit.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 6, 2010)

Looks like me when I'm angry


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 6, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> I have to wonder if at that point they actually lend you strength or rather restrict your movements.
> 
> I mean, yes, they could probably benchpress a shitton and a half but something makes me doubt their ability run, jump, climb etc.



Yea it would restrict movement, that pic of that dog with all those muscles could barely run or hop cause the muscle are in the way, I've actually heard of someone at my high school that had so much arm muscle that he couldn't raise his hand straight over his head


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRuNxHqwazs 

you would like this


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 6, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRuNxHqwazs
> 
> you would like this



who's the vid for Ein? I can't watch it at the moment since I'm trying out different operating systems in class, I can't figure out how to fucking put flash player on this bitch >:C


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 6, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> who's the vid for Ein? I can't watch it at the moment since I'm trying out different operating systems in class, I can't figure out how to fucking put flash player on this bitch >:C



its for op or any one with his fetish


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 6, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> its for op or any one with his fetish



Oh ok its not aimed at me then :\


Damn you ubuntu, I want to watch a funny vid  >:[


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 6, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Oh ok its not aimed at me then :\
> 
> 
> Damn you ubuntu, I want to watch a funny vid  >:[



its funny any way once you can you should watch it


----------



## Sexylucario (Jan 6, 2010)

Ian more into paws and tails


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 7, 2010)

SEX


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 7, 2010)

more sex


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 7, 2010)

Aden said:


> ...Because he's talking about what females like and why they like it? To be fair, even if he was a female he wouldn't be a reliable source of information on EVERY FEMALE EVER



i know everything there is to know about women

all women are different


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 7, 2010)

lazyredhead said:


> i know everything there is to know about women
> 
> all women are different



heck every one is different and every thing


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 10, 2010)

lazyredhead said:


> i know everything there is to know about women
> 
> all women are different



â€¢tits
â€¢ass
â€¢pussy


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 10, 2010)

Everyone is different, but regardless. Half of EVERYBODY looks bad in a thong.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 10, 2010)

I know I don't!


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 10, 2010)

DENILE!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 10, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> more sex



MOAR SECKZ


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 10, 2010)

so guys who here RPs.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 10, 2010)

Depends on the RP. dEPENDS ON HOW drunk I Am.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 10, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> so guys who here RPs.



Wanna yiff?


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 10, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Depends on the RP. dEPENDS ON HOW drunk I Am.



do you yiff? =^_^=



Heckler & Koch said:


> Wanna yiff?



of course


----------



## Mentova (Jan 10, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> do you yiff? =^_^=
> 
> 
> 
> of course



Awwww yeaaa....


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 10, 2010)

Sometimes. Catch me in the right mood (E) and I'll put on a tutu and dance swan lake for you.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 10, 2010)

Let's have an orgy!


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 10, 2010)

Haha, nothing like a big orgy. I'll bring the E.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 10, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Haha, nothing like a big orgy. I'll bring the E.



Sounds awesome.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 10, 2010)

because I cry to sleep at night.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 10, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Haha, nothing like a big orgy. I'll bring the E.


ohai, I'll bring E too. Somebody's going to have a dick up their ass fo this partay is over. Oh wait, it's an orgy... Okay, well somebody's gonna have a real good time fo this orgy's over.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 10, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> ohai, I'll bring E too. Somebody's going to have a dick up their ass fo this partay is over. Oh wait, it's an orgy... Okay, well somebody's gonna have a real good time fo this orgy's over.



I'll bring meth.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 10, 2010)

So who's gonna volunteer for the middle? Or do we have to pull straws.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 10, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> So who's gonna volunteer for the middle? Or do we have to pull straws.



I donno, the other dude needs to post here before we draw.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'll bring meth.



...no.

It's hard to get fucked up takin E, and when I say fucked up I mean like, living in a duplex selling meth and various drugs to 4 really close friends so you can buy more meth and fuck the rest of your life up. Meth just makes you look like you just killed somebody.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 10, 2010)

So are we gunna get this orgy goin' or what?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 10, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> So who's gonna volunteer for the middle? Or do we have to pull straws.



How do we do this? Lol. Can't guess numbers. You'll rig it. But I can't be in the middle cos I'm not feminine enough. Are there any girls in this? Cos I needs me some ass n' titties.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 10, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> How do we do this? Lol. Can't guess numbers. You'll rig it. But I can't be in the middle cos I'm not feminine enough. Are there any girls in this? Cos I needs me some ass n' titties.



If there are gurlz I call them.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm gonna hit it, guys. If I wake up with no pants and crabs Im turning into the me monster and somebody's goin down!


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If there are gurlz I call them.



They've each got three holes! I think we can share.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 10, 2010)

We gotta find them first. Man, I hate hide and seek.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 10, 2010)

Brb, going to street corner. What color hair u like?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 10, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> They've each got three holes! I think we can share.



fine, but don't touch me during.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey if you change your mind Im open. XD


----------



## Mentova (Jan 10, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Hey if you change your mind Im open. XD



Change who's mind on what?


----------



## blackedsoul (Jan 10, 2010)

Ever thought that these guys ARE NOT real.... FAILURE


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 10, 2010)

Whos not real? What are you all the same person?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 10, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Whos not real? What are you all the same person?



I am not the same person as all of them. Unless I secretly have multiple personality disorder and have more firefox tabs open than I think...


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 10, 2010)

i'll play middle, my bad


----------



## Mentova (Jan 10, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i'll play middle, my bad



 Ok! looks like we can finally get this going. How are we gunna do it?


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 10, 2010)

let's play the game "how many cocks can go in here?"


----------



## Mentova (Jan 10, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> let's play the game &quot;how many cocks can go in here?&quot;



Ok sounds good! Where are we gunna do it?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> fine, but don't touch me during.



I'm the one who brought up girls so that we didn't have to have sex with eachother. I think you can survive bumping into me a few times. Or wait, you're probably worried about our sacks rubbing together aren't you. I don't think you'd notice.


----------



## Geek (Jan 10, 2010)

HEY HEY HEY GIRLS LOOK ME SEXEY.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 10, 2010)

Geek said:


> HEY HEY HEY GIRLS LOOK ME SEXEY.



A little warning next time please, Really not what I wanted to see fill my screen.

Tho I'll admit, Ti's funny.


----------



## RetroCorn (Jan 10, 2010)

Hmm... Never thought about the difference between a kink and a fetish...

I like vore. I guess it's because of the security and the risk involved depending on the type of vore. Not to mention it's sort of an ultimate act of domination or submission. 

I also kinda like guys with a bit of a belly. I think it's an off shoot of vore but I'm not sure. *shrugs*


----------



## REDnico (Jan 10, 2010)

Geek said:


> HEY HEY HEY GIRLS LOOK ME SEXEY.



Why, just why ;~;


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 10, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> A little warning next time please, Really not what I wanted to see fill my screen.
> 
> Tho I'll admit, Ti's funny.



you're on faf. there are no warnings ever...just cocks.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 10, 2010)

Cos we're geh.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 10, 2010)

i like your avatar


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 10, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i like your avatar



I'm a zombie fox. :3


----------



## TDK (Jan 10, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I'm a zombie fox. :3



A zombie fox voiced by George Clooney in a box office flop. :L


----------



## Geek (Jan 10, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I'm a zombie fox. :3








You have more muscles then a zombie fox.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 10, 2010)

Geek said:


> You have more muscles then a zombie fox.



Aww shucks


----------



## Mentova (Jan 10, 2010)

Whoever that is, you look like a douche. Also this thread just keeps getting even more weird...


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jan 10, 2010)

OP is a crackhead.

Penus plox?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 10, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> OP is a crackhead.
> 
> Penus plox?



Penis.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jan 10, 2010)

<3 :V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 10, 2010)

I think my eyes just receded a little in their sockets just from this thread page alone.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 10, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> <3 :V



Wanna yiff?!!?!?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 10, 2010)

I can tell you why I'm *disgusted* by some fetishes and kinks if that helps, okay? 

I can definitely imagine hypers and multi-endowment people having some extreme back pain, and putting the other in extreme pain.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Whoever that is, you look like a douche. Also this thread just keeps getting even more weird...



); aww jeez


----------



## Geek (Jan 10, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> ); aww jeez



Your cute <3


----------



## Mentova (Jan 10, 2010)

Geek said:


> Your cute <3



You mean YOU'RE?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!


----------



## RetroCorn (Jan 10, 2010)

Is it just me, or did this thread get way off topic?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 10, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> Is it just me, or did this thread get way off topic?



Who cares? There are literally like 5 fetish threads up at once on this forum.


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 10, 2010)

Geek said:


> You have more muscles then a zombie fox.



who ever that is he looks like my big brother :/


----------



## RetroCorn (Jan 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Who cares? There are literally like 5 fetish threads up at once on this forum.



Yes, but it really is lovely to have to wade through eight pages of nothing but spam. It's like frolicking through a field of daises that are screaming the word "orange!".


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 10, 2010)

bitches...


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 10, 2010)

should I put up a pic?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> should I put up a pic?



I made a thread for rl pics this morning just for that.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 10, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I made a thread for rl pics this morning just for that.



sounds interesting enough..
then again most of my pics can be found on 4chan.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You mean YOU'RE?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!



Jeez, guy. Why don't you call the grammar police!


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 11, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Jeez, guy. Why don't you call the grammar police!



ring ring ring.

you called?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 11, 2010)

"We got a runner!"


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 11, 2010)

Get the tazer!


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 11, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Get the tazer!



DONT TASE ME BRO!


----------



## Speckles Grey Highoof (Jan 11, 2010)

There's strong-strong, then there's stupid strong. Like, where the he-horse or he-whatever has such big man boobs he can't see past them. That makes me puke!


----------



## tyrant_wolf3939 (Jan 11, 2010)

I completely disagree with ANYTHING yiffy,      ,       , etc. I think it is gross and i do not allow myself to be drawn into  it; and over muscled ANYTHING is weird.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 11, 2010)

tyrant_wolf3939 said:


> I completely disagree with ANYTHING yiffy,      ,       , etc. I think it is gross and i do not allow myself to be drawn into  it; and over muscled ANYTHING is weird.



Go raeg where people might give a damn.


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 11, 2010)

tyrant_wolf3939 said:


> I completely disagree with ANYTHING yiffy, , , etc. I think it is gross and i do not allow myself to be drawn into it; and over muscled ANYTHING is weird.


 
"lick"

lighten up!

"Grabs pants"

You konw you like it!



RandyDarkshade said:


> Go raeg where people might give a damn.


 
Yeah, posting in a thread where we're all yiffy fags, we're not going to care what you think, kid.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 11, 2010)

tyrant_wolf3939 said:


> I completely disagree with ANYTHING yiffy,      ,       , etc. I think it is gross and i do not allow myself to be drawn into  it; and over muscled ANYTHING is weird.




I give him another two-three months. > :3c


----------



## Mentova (Jan 11, 2010)

Mojotaian said:


> &quot;lick&quot;
> 
> lighten up!
> 
> ...



Don't corrupt the poor boy. The last thing we need is more retarded furry perverts.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 11, 2010)

It does provide more warm bodies though.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

Motor Mouth said:


> A zombie fox voiced by George Clooney in a box office flop. :L



PSH! not a box office flop in MY heart!


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 11, 2010)

It had potential but ultimatly sukked cause the animation just wasnt funny.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 11, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> It had potential but ultimatly sukked cause the animation just wasnt funny.




Agreed.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Agreed.



i guess depending on your mindset, i went with a large group of friends and at least half of us loved it, mainly cuz the humor was more 'blunt' than other jokes, and also cuz the half of us that loved it happened to either be foxes themselves, or was high


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 11, 2010)

It is no wallace and gromit.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> It is no wallace and gromit.



lol well my sense of humor only got chuckles from W&G


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 11, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> i guess depending on your mindset, i went with a large group of friends and at least half of us loved it, mainly cuz the humor was more 'blunt' than other jokes, and also cuz the half of us that loved it happened to either be foxes themselves, or was high



Everybody in the theatre was laughing really hard. That was an awesome movie. And everybody said I was the grey fox. What was his name? Oh..Chris? Yeah, he sounded just like me and acted like me and stuff.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Everybody in the theatre was laughing really hard. That was an awesome movie. And everybody said I was the grey fox. What was his name? Oh..Chris? Yeah, he sounded just like me and acted like me and stuff.



i'm pretty insane and eccentric, so i guess i'd be like mr. fox, but then again i'm mr. me, who is WAY more awesome than mr. fox, captain planet, and professor badass combined!


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 11, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> i'm pretty insane and eccentric, so i guess i'd be like mr. fox, but then again i'm mr. me, who is WAY more awesome than mr. fox, captain planet, and professor badass combined!



Oh ja! I remember captain planet.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Oh ja! I remember captain planet.



i am more awesome than all 3


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 11, 2010)

No shit? Well, I'm more awesome than the teacher off of the Magic Schoolbus...I forgot her name. Miss Lizzy?


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> No shit? Well, I'm more awesome than the teacher off of the Magic Schoolbus...I forgot her name. Miss Lizzy?



that's pretty epic too lol


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm more awesome than Monty Python's version of God!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

Mojotaian said:


> I'm more awesome than Monty Python's version of God!



....crap


----------



## Shadow (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm the internet reference Juggernaut, bitch!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

Shadow said:


> I'm the internet reference Juggernaut, bitch!



lies! The 'naut wore a stone helmet with magic gems in it, you are wearing a fursuit!


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 11, 2010)

Damn! Um...The head on that bus in Harry Potter: Azkaban! I think it was azkaban...yeah it was cos that thing almost attacks him right before the bus gets there.
One of the two jellyfish on Shark Tale.
No, the black lady in Dude wears my car!


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 11, 2010)

I take it all back!





Big Mama!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I take it all back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you sir, win forever


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 11, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> you sir, win forever



teehee :3


----------



## peacheskawaii (Jan 12, 2010)

late correction, it's miss frizzle! not miss lizzy :< awful! how dare thee deface the holy nameth of madame frizzle!

anyway, sonic and tails <3


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 12, 2010)

We're talking about badass cartoons. And don't post if you don't have anything better than big mama. Which pretty much means don't post at all. Jee that sounded really mean...I'm just jokin bro.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 12, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> We're talking about badass cartoons. And don't post if you don't have anything better than big mama. Which pretty much means don't post at all. Jee that sounded really mean...I'm just jokin bro.



Fuck you, I'm not a dragon.


----------

